# anyone feed Bravo Balance?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: I know it seems NV is the choice of most for raw medallions...has any one tried the Bravo Balanc? in doing my research to help Cash lose a few lbs and quell his hunger... I found that it has half the calories of Nature's Variety raw. (which means Cash could get twice as much) But wondering If anyone has tried it. What the issues might be? if any.

Here is their site

http://www.bravorawdiet.com/balance/index.html

the calories aren't on the site but I called.

per 4 once burger

beef, 135 cal
chicken, 125 cal
turkey, 140 cal

NV is 65 an once

the only thing that kind of freaks me out is there is no turkey meat in their turkey formula, just turkey necks and organs. But what I like about them in writing anyway is there are simpler ingredients than the NV.

What are your thoughts on trying this for Cash.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Missy,

Looks pretty decent I think.. Is it a new company, or have they been around for some time? I have to wonder though how their raw food is half the caloric value of the NV? Atleast 95% of the Bravo 'burger' or NV 'medallion' would be meat/organs/bone.. so how is this possible to be such a great difference? anyone have any ideas????????

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

not sure... looks like there is 15% more moisture in the bravo... and no added oil or flax seed.

here's a comparison chicken to chicken



> NV Chicken Formula
> RAW FROZEN DIET FOR DOGS AND CATS
> 
> * Complete and balanced for all life stages
> ...





> Premium Chicken
> Bravo! Balance Premium Chicken Formula offers human-grade quality, hormone-free chicken raised and processed in the USA. This simple protein is an ideal food for gentle stomachs or for pets just starting on a raw diet.
> 
> Bravo! Balance Premium ChickenClick on the Bravo! Balance meat below for a brief description, ingredients, guaranteed analysis and nutritional analysis.
> ...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, it could be the olive oil as that would be pretty high in cals.. plus the flax..
I'm not even feeding the NV anymore since the price has sky rocketed.. I feed pretty much only Healthy Paws and sometimes Urban Carnivore, neither of these have flax..

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I haven't seem those brands here in Bean Town. I just did a price comparison...it would be a whole dollar more a day to feed the Bravo (because you have to feed more) and I was just told we all have to take a week without pay to avoid layoffs...YIKES. No more organic chicken at 21 dollars a bag. I might just add some ground chicken or turkey to stretch it like Sabine suggested... you know, I used to do that when I was cooking the medallions--- I would add a piece of steak for texture and when I stopped cooking the raw, I stopped adding that and that is when all poop eating started and he seemed so hungry...hmmmmm...he was always a pudge though) 

but here is a rough price breakdown feeding the two boys (jasper only gets raw at night) I may start getting the NV eight once burgers... a little cheaper. 

NV medallions: 8 per day /1 3 lb 48 per bag is = @$15 (six days) $2.5 per day 

NV burgers: 1 per day 1/6lb bag 12 per bag = @$27 (twelve days) $2.25 per day

Bravo burgers 3 per day 1/3lb box 12/per box = @$13 (4 days) $3.25 per day


----------

